# 7 Year Old Girl Shooting (I Think 7 is Too Young)



## win231 (Oct 27, 2021)

(Like many parents,) her parents are too fixated on showing how _"special"_ & _"different"_ their child is.
She's OK as far as safe handling, but I think 9mm is too much gun for her; she has trouble controlling recoil, which causes malfunctions and can lead to an accident.





And some parents shouldn't be allowed to have kids.  Watch this moron dad have his daughter shoot a 40 Caliber Glock & note how close the gun came to fracturing her head.  And, instead of hearing protection, he sticks his fingers in the child's ear, which means she'll live with severe hearing loss in the future:


----------



## hawkdon (Oct 27, 2021)

IMHO there is no reason for those children to be
shooting those powerful guns at their age.....


----------



## win231 (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm reminded of these parents who were obsessed with the publicity they craved by having their 7 year old daughter be the youngest to pilot a plane.  It cost her her life - along with her father & a passenger.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jessica_Dubroff


----------



## mrstime (Oct 27, 2021)

Our kids were taught to shoot while they were very young, but we would never have let them shoot a gun like that. DH actually cut down a 22 rifle mainly because our oldest was what we referred to as a dead-eye Dick. When she was a teen  with boys hanging around she suddenly became helpless, however she remained the dead-eye Dick when no boys were around. the others learned the safety rules and how to shoot with that rifle (it even had a tiny scope). When she was getting married we asked her what she wanted as a gift, the only thing she wanted was "my gun", needless to say she got the rifle.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2021)

win231 said:


> (Like many parents,) her parents are too fixated on showing how _"special"_ & _"different"_ their child is.
> She's OK as far as safe handling, but I think 9mm is too much gun for her; she has trouble controlling recoil, which causes malfunctions and can lead to an accident.
> 
> 
> ...


Parents like that shouldn't breed.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 27, 2021)

Little guns for little people

The .22 is the learning firearm, rifle and pistol; also it is a forever gun.  
  A .22 is good for plunking, squirrels if you can shoot-have had no better it is an
all purpose firearm.  
The ammo is cheap, which is a plus.
Home defense, three rounds will deter folks,  pistol and rifle-mostly

The High Standard, six inch barrel would shoot quarter mile with virtually no drop; I think they quite producing this fine firearm in the
1970;s, would really like to have one.


----------



## Been There (Oct 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> I'm reminded of these parents who were obsessed with the publicity they craved by having their 7 year old daughter be the youngest to pilot a plane.  It cost her her life - along with her father & a passenger.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jessica_Dubroff


Yeah, I recall seeing this in the newspaper. Wasn’t she supposed to fly across the country or around the world and got caught in a storm?


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2021)

Been There said:


> Yeah, I recall seeing this in the newspaper. Wasn’t she supposed to fly across the country or around the world and got caught in a storm?


Yes.  Other pilots said it was really stupid to take off in bad weather, but her mother & father didn't want to spoil the publicity.


----------



## old medic (Oct 30, 2021)

Both our kids got BB rifles at 5... and were treated as real guns... Our grandson is now 9, and has also had several years of  BB gun experience, and has moved up to shooting 22 rifle ( his great Grandpas) and has handled my AR platform 300... (his favorite).


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 12, 2021)

www.facebook.com/3gunkatie/

www.instagram.com/3gunkatie/?hl=en


----------



## jerry old (Nov 12, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> www.facebook.com/3gunkatie/
> 
> www.instagram.com/3gunkatie/?hl=en


Well, that's just wonderful :"My daughter can kill everybody in her 6th grade class and then some.


----------



## win231 (Nov 12, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Well, that's just wonderful :"My daughter can kill everybody in her 6th grade class and then some.


Interesting - when parents enroll their kids in karate classes, everyone says _"That's great!"_
No one says, _"You're teaching your kids to get into fights & beat up other kids."_


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 12, 2021)

Win, this is a thread where I completely agree with you.  Ridiculous crap that parents are teaching their children.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 12, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Well, that's just wonderful :"My daughter can kill everybody in her 6th grade class and then some.


Yeah, but being young she could beat the rap but if she is going to kill _everyone_ in her class she is going to have to graduate to an AR with a couple 30 round clips tapped together. After all, if a person so much as touches a weapon that person is automatically a psychotic cannibal serial killer.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 12, 2021)

My brother's stepdaughter bagged her first deer at age 7. I was shocked when I heard about it.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'd rather hunt with a 9 yr. old that started shooting at 7 than a 40 year old that asks " Which end of this thing does the whadyacallit come out?"


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> Interesting - when parents enroll their kids in karate classes, everyone says _"That's great!"_
> No one says, _"You're teaching your kids to get into fights & beat up other kids."_


Is that what is taught in martial arts or is it the art of self defense?


----------



## win231 (Nov 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Is that what is taught in martial arts or is it the art of self defense?


It's my understanding that martial arts is supposed to teach self discipline, assertiveness & confidence.  I don't know if that's exactly what it ends up teaching, but most people who are involved in it don't go around starting fights; just as most gun owners don't go around looking for confrontations.  
Note, I said "Most."  Some people never grew up.


----------

